# Mr. can I have my ball back please



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I doubt it from there !

Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Shouldn't "ball" be in the plural?

Nice bit of _zinguerie_ by the way.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah - just spotted the ball.

The phallic symbol caught my eye first!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its a game Hans plays with the dogs, hits the squash ball over the house with a tennis racket, they tear round the house and have to find it, didn´t quite make it this time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Send Tuggers up for it Jan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice clean roof, Jan, I always knew you were a posh bird!:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Modern tiles, non stick.

Where´ve you bin all day pugwash


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Modern tiles, non stick]
> 
> Tell the ball that :laugh:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Modern tiles, non stick.
> 
> Where´ve you bin all day pugwash


I've been very busy doing lots of faffing and then some buggrall, ackshirley. It's been a frantic day, I can tell you! I'm knackered now.


----------

